# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο καναρίνια Τύπου-Εμφάνισης.

## οδυσσέας

http://www.canariosmarinabaixa.com/photo.htm


αριστερα raza espanola   δεξια Crest

----------


## δημητρα

η φωτο αδικει, εδω φαινονται λες και ειναι σχεδον ομοια στο μεγεθος απλως το crest ποιο φουσκωτο. αμα τα δεις απο κοντα η διαφορα ειναι τεραστιααααα. αλλα και τα δυο εχουν την χαρη τους, επισης τα crest ειναι και σκουφατα ετσι πληροφοριακα.

ευχαριστουμε οδυσσεα

----------


## οδυσσέας

μεσα στο λινκ ειναι αρκετες φωτογραφιες απο διαφορες ρατσες. 
*(δεν θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν ανοιγεται τα λινκ) :Confused0006:  :trash: 

σε αυτην φενεται καπως καλυτερα η διαφορα μεγεθους.

----------


## Nikolakas

χαχαχα ο άσπρος κοιτάζει τον ρατσα σαν μεζέ

----------


## panaisompatsos

Παναγιά μου , σαν τέρατα φαίνονται τα Crestδίπλα στο raza espanola, έχεις δίκαιο Νίκο, σάν μεζε τον κοιταζει χα χα

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## fysaei

Πολύτιμο σάιτ! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Οδυσσέα!!!

----------

